# Gree(n)sboro



## condemnedtodrift (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone one in the triad wanna help scout/crack/fix a squat? I'm posting up here in NC for a while, and I wanna stay active so I don't go insane. I'd also be down for Urban Exploration, and 40's by the tracks/on a rooftop.


----------



## Seldom Seen Smith (Mar 21, 2009)

I live in Durham which is roughly 45-60 minutes away. I'm not to familiar with Greensboro but I have hung around UNCG and caught out of the yard. It seemed like a cool city with lots of places to squat but I don't know. There are a lot of NC folks on here so they might be able to help you. If you are ever passing through Durham let me know. There are a lot of places to squat in Durham but you need to watch where you wander here. Otherwise Durham city cops seem occupied with bigger fish to fry, and you can make decent money flying a sign here.


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Mar 21, 2009)

Seldom Seen Smith said:


> I live in Durham which is roughly 45-60 minutes away. I'm not to familiar with Greensboro but I have hung around UNCG and caught out of the yard. It seemed like a cool city with lots of places to squat but I don't know. There are a lot of NC folks on here so they might be able to help you. If you are ever passing through Durham let me know. There are a lot of places to squat in Durham but you need to watch where you wander here. Otherwise Durham city cops seem occupied with bigger fish to fry, and you can make decent money flying a sign here.



I used to work @ Randy's Pizza on Broad. Lived in WallTown. I kicked rocks after 6 months, though (too many skinheads). Is that radass cd shop still there (was it on 9th st?)?

Greensboro's my hometown, but I've been away a good long time. Just kinda testing the waters for like minded people. Durham has a bunch of clinical research going on; I may even hop out there on the daily to see what I can shake up. THX for the reply, Smith.


----------



## Seldom Seen Smith (Mar 21, 2009)

Yup Bull City Records is still around and they are off Perry St. which is RIGHT by 9th St. so you were close. I am living off of Broad St. right by Duke for now. I believe there is another guy on the forums from Durham. I haven't done any of the clinical research studies but I know a few people who do. I hear they make decent money with certain ones. 

I go out to Greensboro to rail fan (foam) occasionally. If I am ever going to be around I'll hit you up. I don't drink often but am never opposed to knocking a few drinks back by the tracks.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 22, 2009)

If ya need any help in obtaining info on specific addresses to find out their REO/BPO status let me know as I have access to the National Foreclosure database due to my occupation. I also posted on this in another thread; I think it was called Is this squat vacant. PM me if you need an address checked out.

Good Hunting!


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Mar 28, 2009)

We were through g-boro during spring break. Slept on the back porch of a BIG house for sale near campus. Dull couple of days and headed to Carboror. It'd be rad to know that things were happening there... Might come through more often.

We're an hour or two south of there now, and we just cracked an apartment building squat here... So I think we'll be hangin here for a while...

Keep it up! Its great to see things in the works in NC.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Apr 6, 2009)

I was in town this weekend and remembered a two story victorian i saw near mlk. 

seemed like an easy house to crack...


----------



## severegout (Apr 6, 2009)

i'm from Durham.


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Apr 6, 2009)

severegout said:


> i'm from Durham.



Yr not one of those douchbag BCS kids, are ya?


----------



## matt (Apr 23, 2009)

condemnedtodrift said:


> Anyone one in the triad wanna help scout/crack/fix a squat? I'm posting up here in NC for a while, and I wanna stay active so I don't go insane. I'd also be down for Urban Exploration, and 40's by the tracks/on a rooftop.



Jeff and I would play this game at that big abandoned thing down at the yard (next to the paint factory) where we'd see how far into the building we could get before the alarm went off. We didn't do much while we were in town but read and yell at the people having sex in the arboreum, though.


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Apr 23, 2009)

matt said:


> Jeff and I would play this game at that big abandoned thing down at the yard (next to the paint factory) where we'd see how far into the building we could get before the alarm went off. We didn't do much while we were in town but read and yell at the people having sex in the arboreum, though.



hmmmm. The old roundhouse? It's gone. Or maybe you mean cotton mill square? It's gone too. 

ohhhhhh, wait. yeah, just east of the tower by the sherwin williams building. We used to drink back there. When were you in town? You one of those dead head kids that were blowing up my spot for a week or so when they came through recently?


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Apr 23, 2009)

condemnedtodrift, if you got people blowing up your shit you need to home guard your spots haha


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Apr 24, 2009)

RideMoreTrains said:


> condemnedtodrift, if you got people blowing up your shit you need to home guard your spots haha



Bam!!


also:

UPDATE! Found a pretty chill place. I'll be cracking it this weekend.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Apr 24, 2009)

keep us posted. i'll be up that way in the next few weeks.. maybe we can meet up.


----------



## matt (Apr 30, 2009)

condemnedtodrift said:


> hmmmm. The old roundhouse? It's gone. Or maybe you mean cotton mill square? It's gone too.
> 
> ohhhhhh, wait. yeah, just east of the tower by the sherwin williams building. We used to drink back there. When were you in town? You one of those dead head kids that were blowing up my spot for a week or so when they came through recently?



Last time we were through must've been late July or August. I'm definitely not one of those dead head kids.


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Apr 30, 2009)

shit. Sorry, matt. I looked @ my cp comments, and remembered who you were. Glad to here the distro is still up & running. I had a good time with you guys. Any of you passing back this way anytime soon? Coming this august, some kids are coming back into town, and there will once again be a punk house in GSO. Yr all welcome anytime. Where'd you guys end up posting up? Still on the road?


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jun 9, 2009)

OH! OH! Are you still in Greensboro?

I'll be there in a few days. Get at me.


----------



## severegout (Jun 9, 2009)

I used to live in Greensboro many moons ago... at Fort Asshat off of Cedar and Guilford... a block away from the defunct and legendary "Cedar Street" punk house.


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Jun 11, 2009)

no shit. I used to live in the house next door to fordasshat. bout a year after you guys moved out. some frat boys moved in yr place and I'd get wasted and chuck everything I could pull outta the recycling bin at them & their friends from the rooftop for shits/giggles.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jun 12, 2009)

I've acquired a key to an empty/abandoned apartment if anyone needs a place to crash for a night or two.


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Jun 12, 2009)

werd! hook it up, man. Pm me with details. Or just gimme a place & time to meet up. I'm getting tired of thge ghost tracks.


----------



## Teko (Jun 12, 2009)

condemnedtodrift said:


> Anyone one in the triad wanna help scout/crack/fix a squat? I'm posting up here in NC for a while, and I wanna stay active so I don't go insane. I'd also be down for Urban Exploration, and 40's by the tracks/on a rooftop.


talk to dirty rig. he is on my friends list or you can search for him, but he is in GSO for the moment.


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Jun 13, 2009)

i.am.abstract said:


> talk to dirty rig. he is on my friends list or you can search for him, but he is in GSO for the moment.



yeah, we're hopping out tonight. thanks for the heads up though


----------

